# Removal firms and what to take.



## Pippar

Hi There everyone, 
Just trying to get ourseslves sorted for our great move next year, and wondered can anyone recommend a removal firm from the UK to NZ, and what kind of quotes were you given [for a 3 bed size house move]
And bits of advice, any do's and Don'ts with moving. 
Also are you able to take tinned foods and packet mixes with you??
I know not herbs and spices, but what about the contents of your kitchen cupboards food wise?? 
There is so much to find out and im not really sure where to start looking!!
Any bits of advice would be most appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## Stephyj

Hi, 

Congratulations on the move, we are about to go nov time, just as a quick reply we had a quote for 2sofas and a chest freezer it was £2000 +vat after shopping around on both shipping companies and advice from a new zealander who worked for one of them, we checked out how much it would be to replace everything, after that we decided fresh start all round, so all of our personal belongings are in boxes and the rest we sold and buying new. We are tenting when we first get there which will give us a chance to look around to buy and pick up bargains as we go, 

Where are you moving too? 

Good luck with it all, 
Stephney


----------



## Pippar

Hi Stephney, 
Thank you for your reply, We are moving to Northshore /Auckland, we are very excited about going , my partner is a kewi but hasnt lived there for about 14 yrs, but he is looking forward to geeting back to the family, Hows your move going, have you had many problems along the way? where abouts are you going to settle? and do you have children? we have 2 girls of 6yrs and 15 yrs.

Good luck with your move, 
Pip


----------



## Stephyj

Hiya, 
We are going to Wellington, we've got a two year old boy, very excited and so far no probs, we were really shocked with how much shipping things are but as I said it's a nice excuse for a fresh start all round, 
When do you go? 
We will hopefully be there by November all being well, 
Hope everything goes well
Stephney x


----------



## Pippar

We need to wait for our eldest to finish school and her GCSEs, so next june time [2012] the house will go on the market and its just wait till its sold then we can go, ive just had 1 quote for the whole house to be packed, and for door to door service! of £3359, which i dont find too bad when we think of all that we are taking with us!! 
We have been buying in the last few years with the knowledge that we will be taking it with us,
Oh and we also have 2 cats we are taking too, so thats going to be another cost! 
Pip


----------



## Stephyj

Who was the quote with if you don't mind me asking? I've read endless lists of things that they don't allow, we have 12 large boxes of things to ship so I'm getting different prices for those, I can't wait to get there,


----------



## L.W.B

Hi everyone,
not sure if this is any help to anyone but we had 16 boxes flown over by airfreight from the uk to Auckland with a 30 mile radius door to door service in Auckland (july 2011). Each box was about 20 kilos. We used pick fords and bartered them down from £1700 to £1150. We did not insure the contents but everything was in the exact condition in which we sent it and we had some glass items in there. Pick fords were fantastic. be careful with NZ customs though. If you declare that you have hiking boots or a Hoover they charge something crazy like 270 dollars for each item to be inspected. We brought our dyson across and declared it as per the rules. We paid an extra 300 dollars to have a MAF officer to come to the depot to inspect it. They took the money and never bothered inspecting it. I know because I marked all the seals for security reasons and the box turned up with the original seals.


----------



## Pippar

My quote was with MOVECORP, but this was only an online quote, so would prob be differnt if they actually came round for a quote!!
Hi L.W.B, thankyou for your message, yes thats helpfull to know about the hover and boots, i did think it maybe better to leave things like that , esp if they need a good clean out, i knew they are hot on things like that, This site is great to bounce problems off people, its silly little things you need to know, that its not easy to find on line!!


----------



## saltybroad

Good luck on your move!
we've arrived about 6 weeks ago ourselves and are in the middle of negotiations with removal companies, so I will give what advice I can! Coming from the US, it is looking like it's going to be roughly $10,000 to get our 4 bedrooms worth of household goods here. To us, the main question was: can we replace everything we own for less than that? Remember, we're talking furniture, dishes, small appliances, linens, tools, everything! I'm all for fresh starts, but you may want to do some online shopping/pricing to get an idea of what it would cost to replace all those things. Be aware that household goods, even secondhand, are quite expensive here. It may be different coming from the UK, but we have been a bit shocked at the prices of things here as compared to the US. I certainly wouldn't want to put anyone off coming here, but it's good to know what you are getting into up front!


----------



## littlepenguin17

We moved to Wellington earlier this year. We used to live in Auckland on the north shore though - you will love it there! 

You are right - no herbs & spices allowed. We brought a few small kitchen things over (jam and whiskey if I remember rightly!), but we checked with our removals firm first for advice about this. It was terrible to have to throw away / give away all our other food! 

Unfortunately we had a terrible experience with our removals firm as they damaged some of our property and won't compensate us - neither will the insurance policy pay out as the removals firm insisted we use their own insurance, grrrr! Anyway, I won't recommend them. I would recommend anyone moving countries checks the fine print on your insurance policy very very thoroughly!


----------



## hillfraser

We are in the process of shipping our stuff at the moment. We have paid approx £4000 for door to door service (Within 30miles of auckland). That cost includes insurance (again the removal companies own...) This was for a full 20ft container, so whilst quite pricey, we were able to ship all our worldly goods. Everything was packed and listed/documented etc. Should be able to tell you how succesful it is in a few weeks. We've heard a number of stories about people waiting for months if they are only shipping a partial container. Having spent 9 months here already, we are now glad we've shipped all our stuff and didn't choose to sell and re-buy out here. There is some really nice stuff out here but it is premium price for good quality. On reflection we could not have replaced our furniture with the same quality if we had sold it in the uk and bought out here. If we end up with any extra bits, there seems to be a very good second hand market on trade-me (nz's ebay), you'll be shocked at the prices some really "second hand" items sell for. We got a number of quotes before shipping, and the one we selected was mid-price range but we heard good feedback from various forums. Once we get our stuff and finish the process we'll update how it was and who it was..
Best of luck in your move to nz, for us it was the best decision we've made.


----------



## KennithCamarillo2011

Good luck on your move!


----------



## Pippar

Hay Littlepenguin, 
Thats good to know thank you, your kind of putting your life in thses guys hands with the removals, so good to get feed back with your experiances. Im torn, family out there tell us not to bring fridges,frezers but someone else said to take them!! help whats the best thing to do!!??
lol, stressed!!!


----------



## linbin

Pippar said:


> Hay Littlepenguin,
> Thats good to know thank you, your kind of putting your life in thses guys hands with the removals, so good to get feed back with your experiances. Im torn, family out there tell us not to bring fridges,frezers but someone else said to take them!! help whats the best thing to do!!??
> lol, stressed!!!


Regarding vacuum cleaners how about a new, unused , boxed one would they still want to inspect that?


----------



## topcat83

linbin said:


> Regarding vacuum cleaners how about a new, unused , boxed one would they still want to inspect that?


Probably not. But they may want to charge you duty on it. That would be a bit churlish of them though


----------



## anski

Vacuum cleaners best advice is do not bring them, we left ours behind & bought a new one at Briscoes with 40% off. It cost $199 for a Russell Hobbs Bagless 2,200 watts & is a little beauty.

MAF said we were wise not to bring one because anyone that does has to pay inspection fee.


----------



## linbin

Thanks for the info we were gong to buy a new "Henry" but will leave it now another thing ticked off the list , only 25 pages to go:!


----------



## SFvroooom

Pippar said:


> Im torn, family out there tell us not to bring fridges,frezers but someone else said to take them!! help whats the best thing to do!!??
> lol, stressed!!!


I'm curious to see how others answer this as well!


----------



## linbin

SFvroooom said:


> I'm curious to see how others answer this as well!


Having looked at prices of white goods via internet will def be taking all ours and some spare i think:ranger::ranger:


----------



## topcat83

SFvroooom said:


> I'm curious to see how others answer this as well!


I'd bring everything except vacuum cleaners! The electricity supply is virtually the same as the UK and we had no problems at all.

Bring a couple of short 'multi plug' extension leads - change the one that plugs into the wall to a NZ plug and you can still plug your UK plugs into the extension bit.


----------



## Pippar

Goodness there is just so much to think about when moving overseas!! 
We will take your advice and forget taking a new hover over, but think we will take all our white goods, and just hope the will work again after the trip over!
I know this is a strange one but over the years in a kitchen you seem to build up a base of tins, and packet foods, and sauces, can they be packed up to go, or do i need to eat everything before i leave!!
My other half would like to ask about tools, and garden tools, is it worth taking , and would drills and stuff work out there??
Thank you to everyone who has kindly replied to all ive posted this site is great.
Pip


----------



## topcat83

Pippar said:


> Goodness there is just so much to think about when moving overseas!!
> We will take your advice and forget taking a new hover over, but think we will take all our white goods, and just hope the will work again after the trip over!
> I know this is a strange one but over the years in a kitchen you seem to build up a base of tins, and packet foods, and sauces, can they be packed up to go, or do i need to eat everything before i leave!!
> My other half would like to ask about tools, and garden tools, is it worth taking , and would drills and stuff work out there??
> Thank you to everyone who has kindly replied to all ive posted this site is great.
> Pip


Food from the kitchen - generally I'd leave it. If it's opened it won't be allowed in anyway, and it it isn't then you'll still have to declare it. We do bring foodstuffs into NZ when we come by plane - things like tea bags, sweets, and other packaged goods - but you still have to declare them.

Tools - especially garden ones - yes, but make sure they're scrupulously clean. And label the box clearly, as MAF _will_ want to inspect them.

Same with sports equipment - including golf clubs.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Pippar said:


> Goodness there is just so much to think about when moving overseas!!
> We will take your advice and forget taking a new hover over, but think we will take all our white goods, and just hope the will work again after the trip over!
> I know this is a strange one but over the years in a kitchen you seem to build up a base of tins, and packet foods, and sauces, can they be packed up to go, or do i need to eat everything before i leave!!
> My other half would like to ask about tools, and garden tools, is it worth taking , and would drills and stuff work out there??
> Thank you to everyone who has kindly replied to all ive posted this site is great.
> Pip


Hi Pippa,
We have been told that quarantine will want to open 27 boxes of tools, shipping co. are trying to get this reduced as they are traders tools for my husbands job. and hoping that when they open the first few, they may say they have seen enough, so fingers crossed. I have got some garden tools, practically new and not much used, I do have a new mower still in it's box which I have declared. Probably could have bought one here in NZ, but I know I can handle this one, didn't want to fall into the trap of buying something here then not liking it.


----------



## sandy16

Pippar said:


> Hi There everyone,
> Just trying to get ourseslves sorted for our great move next year, and wondered can anyone recommend a removal firm from the UK to NZ, and what kind of quotes were you given [for a 3 bed size house move]
> And bits of advice, any do's and Don'ts with moving.
> Also are you able to take tinned foods and packet mixes with you??
> I know not herbs and spices, but what about the contents of your kitchen cupboards food wise??
> There is so much to find out and im not really sure where to start looking!!
> Any bits of advice would be most appreciated.
> Many thanks.


Hi
Just to let you know, electrical and white goods in NZ are expensive, bed linen is also expensive and different sizes to the UK, you can get bargins for household goods etc on a web site Trade Me (like the uk ebay).


----------



## tish-tish

Hi, I have to wooden lion ornaments from my deployment to sierra Leone Whist serving in the royal navy, they are of high sentimental value, any clues as to whether I can take them to NZ and costs of doing so?

Oh and do NZ have like HP brown sauce? this could top the balance for me as to be BRITISH is to love HP brown sauce 
Jesting aside could anyone lists absolute must have to take or things that they miss from UK that they can not find in NZ?


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

tish-tish said:


> Hi, I have to wooden lion ornaments from my deployment to sierra Leone Whist serving in the royal navy, they are of high sentimental value, any clues as to whether I can take them to NZ and costs of doing so?
> 
> Oh and do NZ have like HP brown sauce? this could top the balance for me as to be BRITISH is to love HP brown sauce
> Jesting aside could anyone lists absolute must have to take or things that they miss from UK that they can not find in NZ?


Never could stand HP sauce, tomato ketchup for me especially on chunky chip shop chips, anyone know of a decent chippy? (lol)


----------



## sandy16

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi Pippa,
> We have been told that quarantine will want to open 27 boxes of tools, shipping co. are trying to get this reduced as they are traders tools for my husbands job. and hoping that when they open the first few, they may say they have seen enough, so fingers crossed. I have got some garden tools, practically new and not much used, I do have a new mower still in it's box which I have declared. Probably could have bought one here in NZ, but I know I can handle this one, didn't want to fall into the trap of buying something here then not liking it.


Hi Pippa

We have just had our container delivered, before it was packed we scrubbed all garden table, chairs, golf clubs, fishing gear etc clean then soaked the items in Jeys its smells strong, we had all our items passed, which was good news, with regards to power tools and hand tools my husband cleaned them then coated them with WD40 this helped while in storage and the 6-8 weeks travelling stopped any rust forming.


----------



## sandy16

tish-tish said:


> Hi, I have to wooden lion ornaments from my deployment to sierra Leone Whist serving in the royal navy, they are of high sentimental value, any clues as to whether I can take them to NZ and costs of doing so?
> 
> Oh and do NZ have like HP brown sauce? this could top the balance for me as to be BRITISH is to love HP brown sauce
> Jesting aside could anyone lists absolute must have to take or things that they miss from UK that they can not find in NZ?


Hi Tish Tish

You should be ok with your wooden ornaments as long as they are oiled or varnished its ok, they dont allow bare wood.


----------



## tish-tish

Blaspheme! 
HP is for winners!
Had to send boxes full of sachets to Iraq for my brother when he served out there lol literally saved his life!
Never underestimate the Devine power of HP original brown! 
haha
mmmm cooked brekkie for tish-tish me thinks


----------



## tish-tish

I think they are oiled as they have a beautiful finish. But if I can figure out how to I will coat them in oil myself to be sure 
Thank you so much, you have just brightened my day xxxxxxxx


----------



## tish-tish

For all,
Sorry everyone, I keep forgetting to add names to each post to direct them to specific people. Will try to remember in future x
Tish


----------



## topcat83

sandy16 said:


> Hi Tish Tish
> 
> You should be ok with your wooden ornaments as long as they are oiled or varnished its ok, they dont allow bare wood.


They do allow bare wood, but ANY wood will need to be checked for creepy crawlies. Mark the box and declare what's in it - they'll open it and check it out.


----------



## topcat83

tish-tish said:


> Hi, I have to wooden lion ornaments from my deployment to sierra Leone Whist serving in the royal navy, they are of high sentimental value, any clues as to whether I can take them to NZ and costs of doing so?
> 
> Oh and do NZ have like HP brown sauce? this could top the balance for me as to be BRITISH is to love HP brown sauce
> Jesting aside could anyone lists absolute must have to take or things that they miss from UK that they can not find in NZ?


Yip - we have a bottle in our cupboard at the moment... Might cost you a few cents more though...


----------



## tish-tish

Topcat 
I'm happy with that  
To not have HP would be more than I could bare!
it would be like eating a cream egg only to discover the cream normally inside, isn't there!
Empty, dashed of hope and lost with how to eat it!

Ooo my, whilst I'm thinking of it, I'm kinda addicted to eastenders lately to! Oh dear, well at least when we arrive I will get out more...it's clear I'm not getting out enough reading this back haha
X


----------



## Pippar

sandy16 said:


> Hi Pippa
> 
> We have just had our container delivered, before it was packed we scrubbed all garden table, chairs, golf clubs, fishing gear etc clean then soaked the items in Jeys its smells strong, we had all our items passed, which was good news, with regards to power tools and hand tools my husband cleaned them then coated them with WD40 this helped while in storage and the 6-8 weeks travelling stopped any rust forming.


Hi Sandy, 
Thank you for your message its so helpfull being able to talk through thinks like this, we too thought we may use the Jeys!!
Where have you moved to and are you settled and enjoying it so far?
The WD40 tip will be very helpfull!!
Pip


----------

